# biggest guy i have ever seen!! is this real?



## maskedman72 (Dec 11, 2011)

is this a real photo? that guy is inhuman big. i dont think it is possable.


----------



## yerg (Dec 11, 2011)

thats real for sure!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## lcht2 (Dec 11, 2011)

i know him, he made coleman and cutler his bitch...he was also trained by chuck norris


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 11, 2011)

Didn't he place 3rd in the Olympia?  Only because he was unproportional...




























It's fake bro, shopped...


----------



## cschaaf (Dec 11, 2011)

Hahahahaha yeah, he's the guy trainers hate


----------



## PappyMason (Dec 11, 2011)

real for sure. he goes to my gym, waddles to each workout station


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 11, 2011)

maskedman72 said:


> is this a real photo? that guy is inhuman big. i dont think it is possable.



His name is Harry Balls,  (born September 9, 1965 in Placentia, California, U.S.) is a former professional bodybuilder and author.


Mr. Olympia contest history

Harry competed in three different decades before retiring at age 36 in 2001. Although one of the most frequent competitors in the Mr. Olympia show, the winner's title eluded him for his entire career. Harry was a Top 5 Mr. Olympia Finalist for 12 Consecutive Years, a feat no other bodybuilder has duplicated.
In his entire career, Harry beat every competitor he met on stage at least once, with the exception of 8-Time Mr. Olympia Lee Haney and 6-Time Mr. Olympia Dorian Yates. At 5'6", 210 lbs, Harry was called a Giant Killer, having to give up at least 40 to 50 lbs and 4-5" to two of the sport's most prolific bodybuilders.
1988 13th Place
1990 3rd Place
1991 5th Place
1992 4th Place
1993 3rd Place
1994 2nd Place
1995 4th Place
1996 2nd Place
1997 3rd Place
1998 5th Place
1999 5th Place
2000 4th Place
2001 4th Place
[edit]Titles and honours

1983 California Gold Cup
1984 Mr. Teenage Los Angeles AAU (Short & Overall)
1984 Teenage Mr. California (Middle & Overall)
1985 Teenage Mr. Orange County (Short & Overall)
1985 Teenage National Championships (Lightheavy & Overall)
1985 Jr. World Championships (Lightheavy & Overall)
1986 Jr. National Championships (2nd Place Light heavy)
1987 Mr. California (Lightheavy & Overall)
1987 National Championships (Lightheavy & Overall)
1990 Pro Ironman Champion
1990 Arnold Classic Champion (lost title due to failing drug test)
1991 Arnold Classic Champion
Inducted into the IFBB Hall of Fame of professional bodybuilding in January 2007.
In October 2003, El Dorado High School inducted Harry into its "Football Hall of Fame" In 1983, Harry set the school's all-time Rushing record and record for Longest Run from Scrimmage (98 yrds), both of which still stand.
His Football Jersey and the NUMBER "1" have been retired and never worn again by an El Dorado Hawk to date.


----------



## murf23 (Dec 11, 2011)

Of course thats real . He's on Raws gear


----------



## bdeljoose (Dec 11, 2011)

So he's for real?


----------



## murf23 (Dec 11, 2011)

^^^^^^ NO ! NEVER ! lol


----------



## btex34n88 (Dec 11, 2011)

He's clearly never done proper pct, probably was forced to take gear since he was five growin up in the hood


----------



## bdeljoose (Dec 11, 2011)

Off topic but has anyone seen how ridiculous Greg Valentine was. Crazy mofo.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 11, 2011)

bdeljoose said:


> So he's for real?



Have I got a deal for you! 




image hosting


----------



## murf23 (Dec 11, 2011)

bdeljoose said:


> Off topic but has anyone seen how ridiculous Greg Valentine was. Crazy mofo.


 

Yea he happens to be a cool guy but a major dick at the same time for doing that to himself and he actaully liked the way he looked which is sick ...


----------



## bdeljoose (Dec 11, 2011)

Totally sick.


----------



## SFW (Dec 11, 2011)

bdeljoose said:


> Off topic but has anyone seen how ridiculous Greg *Valentine* was. Crazy mofo.


 

The wrestler? or are you talking about greg valentino?? 

before all the synthol, Valentino had a really decent physique. He mutilated himself basically. small faggy girl wheels though







.


----------



## yerg (Dec 11, 2011)

^^shit thats valentino?


----------



## bdeljoose (Dec 11, 2011)

Valentino had the biggest bicepts in the world. He pretty much threw his life away for gears.
Also, I know the pic was photoshopped. It was my feeble attempt at being sarcastic. How much for the bridge? Is that the Brooklyn?


----------



## lav.katherine (Dec 11, 2011)

I also don't think this is possible. I haven't seen such muscles in my entire life.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 11, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> His name is Harry Balls,  (born September 9, 1965 in Placentia, California, U.S.) is a former professional bodybuilder and author.
> 
> 
> Mr. Olympia contest history
> ...



This.

But he works for the CIA and the DEA (surprisingly) and, uh, he's, like black ops, too, and so they deleted all of those accomplishments from the public record. Just like that movie "Eraser". 

In fact, someone should delete this thread. We're all in mortal danger simply being aware of this information!


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 11, 2011)

Curt James said:


> This.
> 
> But he works for the CIA and the DEA (surprisingly) and, uh, he's, like black ops, too, and so they deleted all of those accomplishments from the public record. Just like that movie "Eraser".
> 
> In fact, someone should delete this thread. We're all in mortal danger simply being aware of this information!



is that for real?


----------



## Curt James (Dec 11, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> is that for real?



No.


----------



## murf23 (Dec 11, 2011)

SFW said:


> The wrestler? or are you talking about greg valentino??
> 
> before all the synthol, Valentino had a really decent physique. He mutilated himself basically. small faggy girl wheels though
> 
> ...


 

I didnt catch that ...Greg "The Hammer Valentine " wow remember him and his move . The figure four leg lock lol


----------



## big60235 (Dec 11, 2011)

And he's natural. It good old protein and creatine.


----------



## Tuco (Dec 11, 2011)

maskedman72 said:


> is this a real photo? that guy is inhuman big. i dont think it is possable.



C'mon son...


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 11, 2011)

Curt James said:


> No.




Lol, I was joking like bdeljoose.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Dec 12, 2011)

bdeljoose said:


> Valentino had the biggest bicepts in the world. He pretty much threw his life away for gears.
> Also, I know the pic was photoshopped. It was my feeble attempt at being sarcastic. How much for the bridge? Is that the Brooklyn?


----------



## Night_Wolf (Dec 12, 2011)

yerg said:


> thats real for sure!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Curt James (Dec 12, 2011)

murf23 said:


> I didnt catch that ...Greg "The Hammer Valentine " wow remember him and his move . The figure four leg lock lol



murf, ValentinO. Or were you kidding, too?

Vibrant, I just had to get that "unpossible" pic in this thread!


----------

